# Subwoofer hookup help



## Christin (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Yamaha receiver with 2 subwoofer pre-outs and i am trying to connect this to a Bash 500w subwoofer amp. The bash amp has a left and right input what is the best way to hook this up?? Can i use the second output on my receiver to do a left and right hookup? Or do i just use the subwoofer 1 output and connect it to either left or right??


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe you would just output 1 line from the AVR to the amp on the sub as the AVR is setup to run 2 subs. You would then connect to the sub, commonly the right input is the Mono input (it should be labled).


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I just looked at a couple Yamaha AVRs and it basically had Sub 1 and Sub 2..without reading the manual I'd say use the sub 1 out and connect it your sub-woofer "some people like to use the left input on the sub-woofer", I prefer to use a Y-splitter and connect it to both inputs. If your sub is on auto and it tends not to "wake up" with low volume then the y-splitter will help and also by using a y-splitter your sub level will sometimes increase by 3dbs...however once you level match all your speakers using an SPL meter that 3db gain should be mute.

Just for FYI, even though I have dual PBU's I still only use a single sub-woofer out from my avr for I run them as one...not in stereo.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with the other two posts, just use the one output from the receiver and connect it to the right input on the sub and if needed use a Y splitter.


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

if you want to try something for fun run one sub from your yamaha reciever lfe ant the other sub from the b side speaker outputs on the speaker input on the sub. beleive it or not it will give you the best of both worlds from audio to home theater. this will definately give you alot of power in your front end.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

should be a subwoofer input on under the preout section. should be a LFE/mono output on the sub itself


----------

